# Bonus weeks and use of membership with TPI



## pammex (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,  I have what I guess is called bonus weeks with TPI, 3o weeks over 30 years for $199. These can only be booked 60 days in advance.  I did join as a member of TPI, ( VEC ) but seems that mostly gives benefits on exchanges which mine are not.  So when it comes time to renew, do I have to continue to renew in order to keep my weeks?  Is there a benefit to this member ship I am missing.  Many years with RCI but new to TPI.  The other thing that would be helpful is if these bonus weeks, not sure if that is what they are called, if they could be booked online as opposed to via telephone.  I just booked my first week with TPI for November but the 60 days is really hard as I am a planner, and seems as though ones I find interesting before 60 days are gone when I get to the 60 day point.  Maybe I am missing something on the membership, or maybe it is something I should just not renew after the one year unless I exchange an actual unit in to TPI.  Please advise.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello!
YOu have a very unique onwership.  Since you get these bonus weeks, being a member of the Vacation Exchange Club, may not be a benefit to you.  Other then the exchange discounts, there are other benefits to this club and you can view them all at http://www.tradingplaces.com/vec/exchangeclub.asp

If you feel you can take advantage of some of the benefits then I would say renew but if not then please don't.  You do not have to keep this membership to keep your weeks.  

The bonus weeks cannot be booked online, however, if you see something you would like and its more than 60 days out, you can book it for an early booking fee of $100.00, this is in addition to the $199.00 you arleady pay.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Take Care,
Marcie


----------



## bobk (Sep 12, 2007)

Marcie could you explain the early booking fee when using a bonus week?


----------



## pammex (Sep 13, 2007)

*clarification*

Okay I will check out the site and do appreciate the info you gave me, thanks Marcie!


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 13, 2007)

*Early booking fee*

If you want to book your bonus voucher more than 60 days out, you can pay a fee to do so. This fee is $100.00.


----------



## bobk (Sep 13, 2007)

*Confused about bonus week*

Marcie,  I talked with a rep at TP today and she told me I could only book more then 60 days out and pay the extra hundred only for special ocasions eg. reunions and such; and only with a supervisors approval.  Is this correct or am I able to use the bonus week plus $100 dollars for any week I choose past 60 days?


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 13, 2007)

you do need supervisors approval, ask for Amy or myself


----------



## bobk (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the very quick response.  I'm not using my bonus week as of now but I like to have all my options known. You were most helpful and your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## djyamyam (Sep 13, 2007)

TPIRep said:


> If you want to book your bonus voucher more than 60 days out, you can pay a fee to do so. This fee is $100.00.


 
Marcie,

Is there any stipulation on how far out beyond 60 days I can book?


----------



## JudyS (Sep 18, 2007)

pammex said:


> Hi,  I have what I guess is called bonus weeks with TPI, 3o weeks over 30 years for $199. ...


I thought Trading Place sonly gave bonus weeks for early deposits.  Is this "30 bonus weeks over 30 years" arrangement something special that only some resorts participate in?


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 18, 2007)

The 30 bonus weeks are for owners who purchased at a particular property, it is a very unique situation and that property is the only one that has this program.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 18, 2007)

*Bonus week question?*

Marcie,
How early does a deposit have to be made to receive a bonus week? Also, do all properties accepted for deposit qualify for bonus weeks if deposited early enough?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## djyamyam (Sep 18, 2007)

Marcie,

Can you take a look at my previous question as it looks like it may have been missed?


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 19, 2007)

You are not guaranteed a bonus week everytime you deposit.  If you want to be guaranteed a bonus week every time, you have to join our Vacation Exchange Club, if you join this, then everytime you deposit your week at least 60 days in advance of the arrival date, you will receive a bonus week.

The other way to get one, is when we are running promotions.  Usually with the promotions you have to deposit your week at least 4 months in advance of the arrival date.  To get these promotional offers you might want to join our email list, which you can find on our website.

Thanks.


----------



## bobk (Sep 19, 2007)

Marcie,
I think you misread djyamyam's question.  She was wondering if their is a time limit how far in advance of the 60 (45) day  to request a bonus week with supervisory approval.


----------



## pammex (Nov 4, 2007)

*Booking bonus week more than 60 days out?*

Hi,  I am wondering I have bonus weeks to utilize.  My friends daughter is getting married in Jan. 2009, since a special occassion, can I request a week in Jan 2009 for their honeymoon and pay the $199. fee plus the $100. for early booking?


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, you go can go ahead and submit the request and pay the early booking fees once we confirm your week.


----------



## Zib (Nov 5, 2007)

*"Take a Break" Week certificates*

I have 2 "Take a Break" week cetificates which I suppose are the bonus weeks?  I got them for depositing and trading with TPI.  They are for one year and they are expiring in a month and three months and I can't use them before they expire.  Can I pay a fee and extend then?  I probably would be able to use them in the Spring and I would really like to do that.  Is it possible?


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 6, 2007)

*bonus week*

Yes, you can pay to extend them.  The fee is $109 per vouchers and it extends them for one year from the original expiration date.


----------



## Zib (Nov 6, 2007)

*Bonus weeks*

Great!  Thanks!  That's what I'll do.


----------

